# My wife's new 18.5 Orbea Mitis Dama: should she change pedals?



## gibbons (Nov 9, 2002)

We sold my 45 year old wife's Specialized StumpJumper FSR (27lbs) and got her an Orbea Mitis Dama (women specific), which weighs 18.5 lbs as measured on my own calibrated digital laboratory scale. Orbea and the dealer were pretty flexible, so I had it built like this:

Dama Frame- carbon rear seat and chain stays, carbon fork, aluminum triange
Kryserium Elite wheels (coolness)
Campy Chorus levers, rear mid derailleur, brakeset (to be compatible with our other 10s bikes)
Campy Record 13-29 cassette (had to do something, she was used to a 22f/34r on the mtn bike)
FSA SLK exo carbon crankset 50/34 (spec'd)
Thomson post
ITM Elle womens bars with ITM 4racing stem (spec'd)
WTB Speed She saddle (230 grams and she likes them)
Continental 700x23 Ultra Gator Skins (flat resistence for only 20gm more than GP3000)
Shimano 747 mountain bike pedals (400gm)

Did you catch that last line? She refuses to give up her double sided mountain bike pedals, even though they weigh 400 gm. I have a set of those tiny Wellgo road pedals with a single SPD clip and gold titanium axle. Yeah, Wellgo, cheesey. But, they don't say Wellgo, they weigh only 204gm and she can keep her mountain shoes, too, which she likes. I used Wellgos like this for a year with mountain pedals, and I liked them.

So, the bike could drop nearly half a pound with the Wellgos. Should I just let her pack that extra half pound of mountain bike pedal around, or keep the pressure on to switch? She is afraid of single side pedals, so my boys and I have thought about Egg Beaters or Speedplays. 

What would you to if it was your wife?


----------



## CLTRD (May 3, 2004)

well, I'd keep her happy and let her make her own decisions

but I guess that isn't an option when a whole half pound is at stake


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If she likes them, let her keep them. The extra half pound isn't in a critical area for weight. She is used to the float and the entry/exit is predictable for her. Forget about the weight. It is the equivelant of less than a full bottle of water.


----------



## gibbons (Nov 9, 2002)

Well, we have some late breaking action. She said she still will not use single sided pedals that she has to flip, but OK'ed me to get her some Egg Beaters. My son works at a bike shop, so I will have to have him check out his discount on some 2 or 3 Ti units.

So, how easy are Egg Beaters to use? She will be using her mountain bike shoes...


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

*check out the new Quattro models*

sexy shiek with a rainbow of colors to choose from (including John Deer green/yellow). I just saw the line up at my LBS the other day.


----------



## cannondale_boy (May 6, 2004)

gibbons said:


> We sold my 45 year old wife's Specialized StumpJumper FSR (27lbs) and got her an Orbea Mitis Dama (women specific), which weighs 18.5 lbs as measured on my own calibrated digital laboratory scale. Orbea and the dealer were pretty flexible, so I had it built like this:
> 
> Dama Frame- carbon rear seat and chain stays, carbon fork, aluminum triange
> Kryserium Elite wheels (coolness)
> ...


Got a pick of her bike? As for pedals, look pedals even though one sided are real easy to get in and out of. I suggest staying away from time as they might complicate matters. Plus, I think there cleaks are too heavy..


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

gibbons said:


> Well, we have some late breaking action. She said she still will not use single sided pedals that she has to flip, but OK'ed me to get her some Egg Beaters. My son works at a bike shop, so I will have to have him check out his discount on some 2 or 3 Ti units.
> 
> So, how easy are Egg Beaters to use? She will be using her mountain bike shoes...


Have her try a set of speedplays if you can too. They don't take any force to get into or out of and are very reassuring to people who are sketpical about clipless pedals.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Time Pedals lighter than Looks*

cleats are close. get her some egg beaters or Speedplays, but if she's serious enough to need such a swanky road rig, why is she using MTB shoes?


----------



## gibbons (Nov 9, 2002)

She didn't need the swanky ride, I kinda pushed her into it. I wouldn't call her a roadie, really, and she is very comfortable in her old Shimano mountain bike shoes. I would rather have her comfortable and sure than nervous and cool.

The bike thing is rubbing off on her, though, she told me to get an Orbea Orca. We are not in that $$$ league, but I was pleased at her offer. I am 46 and tore my ACL skiing a month ago. Even though I am reasonably competant at that game (expert class NASTAR racer), all of a sudden she thinks I am old and fragile 

Anyway, we are thinking Egg Beaters with her mountain shoes still.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

She would probably like the egg beaters. Easy entry, without having to flip the pedal around to find it. I have a pair on my commuter fixed gear and my mountain bike.


----------



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

Eventually she'll have to get new shoes once those mtn shoes are worn out, then catch her by supprise, too bad she isnt gullable


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi gibbons!!!

I would consider you a lucky lucky man! At least your wife wears clipless pedals. My fiancee refuses to use anything that resembles the sort. I tried the "let's get you new shoes" approach... didn't work  Then I appealed to her swimmer side, I went to the "different muscle group workout" approach.. that had the same fate as the previous.

Count your blessings 

Joe

Here's her bike:


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

santosjep said:


> Hi gibbons!!!
> 
> I would consider you a lucky lucky man! At least your wife wears clipless pedals. My fiancee refuses to use anything that resembles the sort. I tried the "let's get you new shoes" approach... didn't work  Then I appealed to her swimmer side, I went to the "different muscle group workout" approach.. that had the same fate as the previous.
> 
> ...


She'll cross over. Baby steps and all that.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

gibbons said:


> We sold my 45 year old wife's Specialized StumpJumper FSR (27lbs) and got her an Orbea Mitis Dama (women specific), which weighs 18.5 lbs as measured on my own calibrated digital laboratory scale. Orbea and the dealer were pretty flexible, so I had it built like this:
> 
> Dama Frame- carbon rear seat and chain stays, carbon fork, aluminum triange
> Kryserium Elite wheels (coolness)
> ...


I love my eggbeaters with mountain bike shoes, however they are poor when used with road shoes IMO. I got some Sidi road shoes and mounted the adapter for the egg cleats. I had to trim them to get them to fit. The real problem is the adapter is a ramp that surrounds the cleat. If you miss you foot will slam forward (or backward) . This has led to one crash and several bloody shins. I tried the quatro's but did not like that it was very hard to tell if you were in, a problem if you ride in traffic. Plus they are also heavy.
FYI time impact ti are 240 grams, the look keo ti is 190 grams. After switching from my egg beaters (with road shoes) I got the looks keo's and they are much better at getting in then the eggbeaters.


----------



## Serac (Jul 22, 2002)

*'beaters aren't bad*

Just not perfect. I ride with some on my MTB. The downside is that the release is not adjustable. As the pedals age, the release becomes easier but initially they are kinda stiff. That may be something she does or does not like. Also, if something happens to smack the bottom of your shoe, like a big rock on a trail, it may cause the pedal to release your foot. Obviously, this won't happen on the road, unless you take a corner really, really tight and don't time your stroke well etc. etc. ...but, it has happened to me several times while moutain biking and cost me a couple places during a CX-race.

Personally, if my son worked at a bike shop, I had access to discounts, I would strongly consider Speedplays. They are double-sided but would require road shoes. The release is easy and the float is extrodinary. That being said, they, initially, feel like you are standing on ice. Once you adjust, they are no problem whatsoever. In fact, they are my go to road pedals. Period. As for the Eggbeaters, I'll keep them for the weight factor on my MTB but, in general, there are other better (albeit heavier) designs out there.


----------



## Lucky (Feb 9, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> cleats are close. get her some egg beaters or Speedplays, but if she's serious enough to need such a swanky road rig, why is she using MTB shoes?


Even some serious riders like mtb shoes on the road. It's nice to be able to get off the bike for a break and not walk like a duck or have to carry cleat covers. I used Looks for many years, but decided mtb shoes were more appropriate for my non-racing riding style after I snapped a pair of road shoes in half in the middle of a month-long tour of New Zealand. Riding for 3 days with shoes held together by only the uppers and socklining was a challenge.

I've used single-sided road SPD's, which are fine (Wellgos), but switched to Speedplay Frogs for more float to make a knee happy. They're easy to get into and even easier to get out of. I wasn't sure I was going to like the lack of a "click" on the exit, but I'm getting used to it. I haven't managed to pull out of them accidentally yet, though my first impression was that it would be easy to do that.

Kathy :^)


----------



## kingfurby (May 9, 2004)

Maybe I'm a sissy, but I get hotspots when I ride Eggbeaters for more than two hours at a time. On the other hand, I just did 80 miles on my cross bike equipped with Candys and my feet feel great. I put about 5000 road miles a year on Candys, and have found them to be the best choice after "real" road pedals.

I can understand why your wife is afraid of one-sided pedals and slippery road shoes. It can be pretty scary trying to clip your shoe in while people in cars are waiting impatiently behind you. They're especially inconvenient in the rain, where your foot slides all over the place until you can get it into your pedal. If she's not a racer, she might as well just stick with a mountain bike pedal/shoe combo. They are much more convenient for riding around town, making stops, and running errands.

But that Coppi with the flat pedals, that's just crazy. It's a super fast road bike with skinny tires and aerodynamic handlebars, but no way to pedal with any efficiency. This guy sums it up


----------

